# Can some one with DP take LSD?



## BBQGuyy (Jul 2, 2012)

Yo!

So my 18th birthday's coming up and i'll be in amsterdam for a few days with my friends and there all hyped up about taking psychedelic drugs.
so the question is if i take some LSD will i go completely insane,will my DP/DR get worse?.Btw i would like to do it for the experience and for a bit of inspiration for music.I know it sounds crazy but i'm a crazy guy who can't remember what it feels like to be normal from dealing with this for 5 years.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

bad idea


----------



## BBQGuyy (Jul 2, 2012)

do you know this by experience or just guessing


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't think experience is needed here its pretty much common sense !! Again bad idea !!


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Definetly a bad idea. There are tons of people on this forum who have said that taking drugs while dp'd made it worse. But if you think one night of fun is worth risking it, then go for it. It also could ruin your whole Amsterdam trip if your dp gets really bad after taking lsd.


----------



## Fade (Sep 2, 2012)

BBQGuyy said:


> Yo!
> 
> So my 18th birthday's coming up and i'll be in amsterdam for a few days with my friends and there all hyped up about taking psychedelic drugs.
> so the question is if i take some LSD will i go completely insane,will my DP/DR get worse?.Btw i would like to do it for the experience and for a bit of inspiration for music.I know it sounds crazy but i'm a crazy guy who can't remember what it feels like to be normal from dealing with this for 5 years.


Hey dude, My dp started after a bad trip of LSD. I would have to say from actual experience, that it will not do you any good. If you are serious about getting better taking LSD shouldn't be an option, it's a major cause of dissociation and depersonalization. Take care of yourself man. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

*bad idea* just don't do it. Please. That's like asking if taking a bath in uranium will cure cancer or something


----------



## BBQGuyy (Jul 2, 2012)

hmm maybe i shall let this one pass and stick to drinking,besides someone has to be normal to make sure they don't chop there balls off and shit.


----------



## spudgirl (Sep 29, 2012)

LSD is nothing to fuck around with. You really have to go into it with a positive, stable mindset. I've had moments on LSD in which I felt completely connected to humanity and completely at peace with my identity. I've also had moments that were the exact opposite. I was always careful to take it only when I was feeling mentally sound, though. My sober thought patterns now are so similar to a bad trip that I would NEVER think of possibly exacerbating it with LSD. My current DP/DR was triggered by ecstasy and weed.

So yeah, don't do it. If you do, take half a hit and bring a xanax. Protect your brain.


----------



## Georgie (Feb 5, 2011)

DEFINATLEY NOT. made the mistake myself dont even go there


----------



## Dillon88 (Apr 22, 2013)

In May of 1994, I posted to a Usenet newsgroup an inquiry about the interaction of LSD with antidepressants. At the time, I had a friend who was interested in trying LSD, but she was concerned about its potential interaction with Lithium, which she was taking to control a bipolar disorder. My friend ended up never trying LSD.
Because there was, at the time, no other information on this subject available online, I put the responses I received on a web site (which is what you are now looking at) for the benefit of others. This resource is expanded as new information and anecdotes continue to trickle in.
If you have another anecdote or something else to add, please write to me.

home remedies for coughing


----------



## <DMD> bintz (Apr 16, 2013)

acid gave me dp! i wouldnt do it bro


----------



## Galamb (Oct 4, 2013)

I get the idea that this has already happened before but its almost like every time i get to the point i get the idea that this has already happened before but its almost like every time i get to the point i get the idea..


----------

